# making a bbq



## woodfarmer (6 Jun 2015)

I have been machining a gas cylinder in the lathe to make a BBQ, sadly it keeps falling out of the chuck as I cant support the other end because it is too big diameter to be run whilst over the saddle. Somehow I need to make a long centre ??

Was surprised how thin the metal is barely 1/8th of an inch. (about 3mm in newspeak).


----------



## Robbo3 (6 Jun 2015)

Can't visualise what you are doing but you might be able to adapt something from this idea.

Simon Hope sells a mandrel for reversing hollow forms. There is a photo of the tool & its use
- http://www.hopewoodturning.co.uk/other_tools_24.html


----------



## n0legs (6 Jun 2015)

Agreed, I was surprised how thin they are when I made a wood burner a little while back.
I used pub C02 bottle for the chimney and they are much thicker, approx 6-7 mm
Decent steel though.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Jun 2015)

No wonder burgers and beer are so expensive ...


----------



## Spacecadett (9 Jun 2015)

I have a large gas bottle that I would like to turn into a burger but it just doesnt feel safe cutting into it. How do you go about it?


----------



## jimmy_s (9 Jun 2015)

If you can get the valve off, fill it with water before cutting it.


----------



## woodfarmer (9 Jun 2015)

Use a jigsaw at low speed and watch for heat build up. ie dont get it hot.


----------

